# swoop 2013 knacken beim treten



## beat_junkie (9. Mai 2016)

Ich habe seit einiger Zeit an meinem swoop 2013 ein knacken. Das knacken macht sich nur bemerkbar wenn ich im sitzen in die Pedale trete. Im stehen im wiegetritt merke ich nichts. Sattelstütze Habe ich gesäubert und mit Montagepaste wieder montiert.

Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## filiale (9. Mai 2016)

Am Sattelgestell z.B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (10. Mai 2016)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Ich habe seit einiger Zeit an meinem swoop 2013 ein knacken. Das knacken macht sich nur bemerkbar wenn ich im sitzen in die Pedale trete. Im stehen im wiegetritt merke ich nichts. Sattelstütze Habe ich gesäubert und mit Montagepaste wieder montiert.
> 
> Woran kann das liegen?



Hi,

das kann mitunter diverse Ursachen haben. Wie @filiale bereits geschrieben hat, kann das Sattelgestell die Ursache sein - vor allem, wenn Du es nur beim Sitzen bemerkst. Hier würde ich den Sattel demontieren, das Gestell sowie Stützenkopf säubern und mit richtigem Drehmoment wieder montieren - im besten Fall ist das Rätsel dann bereits gelöst.

Ansonsten könnten auch das Tretlager, die Kurbelarme oder auch die Lager in Frage kommen...würde aber erst den Sattel checken.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## beat_junkie (10. Mai 2016)

Danke für die Tips. 
Mein Sattel knackt auch. Aber das hört sich anders an. Tippe eher auf tretlager.


----------



## filiale (10. Mai 2016)

Also hast Du 2 Knacken. Das hast Du vorher nicht gesagt


----------



## beat_junkie (12. Mai 2016)

Der Sattel ist minimal. Stört mich nicht so.
Wenn es das tretlager ist, müsste es doch im stehen auch knaksen wenn ich reintrete?


----------



## Hike_O (13. Mai 2016)

Bevor du über das Tretlager nachdenkst, zieh mal die Pedale, insb. das rechte etwas nach.
Ist bei mir bisher immer Grund für unerklärliches Knacken gewesen. 
Tretlager halten eigentlich ne Weile.


----------



## ders (13. Mai 2016)

Bei mir war es die Schraube vom "Hauptlager" des Hinterbaus auf der rechten Seite, also hinter dem Kettenblatt.
Sie war locker, dadurch sind die Geräusche bei mir entstanden.
Ich habe sie dann rausgedreht, gesäubert und mit Schraubenfest und mehr NM wieder angezogen, bisher hält sie und es knackt auch nicht mehr


----------



## Radon-Bikes (13. Mai 2016)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Der Sattel ist minimal. Stört mich nicht so.
> Wenn es das tretlager ist, müsste es doch im stehen auch knaksen wenn ich reintrete?



Hi,

hast Du schon einmal geschaut, ob ein Servicepartner in deiner Nähe ist? Vielleicht solltest Du hier das Bike mal kurz checken lassen. Bitte nur vorher mit den Kollegen vom Support abklären (zwecks evtl. Kostenübernahme): 02225/8888132

Gruß, Andi


----------



## ders (13. Mai 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hast Du schon einmal geschaut, ob ein Servicepartner in deiner Nähe ist? Vielleicht solltest Du hier das Bike mal kurz checken lassen. Bitte nur vorher mit den Kollegen vom Support abklären (zwecks evtl. Kostenübernahme): 02225/8888132
> 
> Gruß, Andi


Nachtrag: bei meinem Kumpel war es auch das gleiche Problem. Hatte ich hier auch letztes Jahr im Forum angesprochen. Check mal das, ist ein Klacks und wirklich nicht schwer zu kontrollieren.


----------



## beat_junkie (15. Mai 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hast Du schon einmal geschaut, ob ein Servicepartner in deiner Nähe ist? Vielleicht solltest Du hier das Bike mal kurz checken lassen. Bitte nur vorher mit den Kollegen vom Support abklären (zwecks evtl. Kostenübernahme): 02225/8888132
> 
> Gruß, Andi


service Partner gibt's bestimmt in muc.welche kosten werden den übernommen? Das bike habe ich schon 2 Jahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat_junkie (15. Mai 2016)

ders schrieb:


> Nachtrag: bei meinem Kumpel war es auch das gleiche Problem. Hatte ich hier auch letztes Jahr im Forum angesprochen. Check mal das, ist ein Klacks und wirklich nicht schwer zu kontrollieren.


Danke für den Tip ich werds mal prüfen.


----------



## ders (17. Mai 2016)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip ich werds mal prüfen.


kannst ja mal berichten, was es war.

lg


----------



## beat_junkie (17. Mai 2016)

ders schrieb:


> kannst ja mal berichten, was es war.
> 
> lg


werde ich machen.  vll auch gleich zum service Partner.


----------



## beat_junkie (20. Mai 2016)

Die schraube War bei mir auch locker. Sowie das tretlager auf der rechten Seite. Die Kurbel hat leicht Spiel. Probefahrt steht noch aus.


----------



## beat_junkie (21. Mai 2016)

@Radon-Bikes: welche Größe vom innenlager ist denn beim 2013er swoop verbaut?


----------

